# 1240 acres for sale on diamond mountain. Utah for sale again



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

The next school trust land sale. Will have 1240 acres of LE elk and deer area. 
For the people that think state land transfer is a good idea. Here you go

Utah for sale
https://trustlands.utah.gov/land_auctions/crouse-canyon-ps8590/
https://trustlands.utah.gov/land_auctions/diamond-rim-ps8589/


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I put in a bid of Twelve dollars and 82 cents...don't tell nobody so I can win it ok.:grin:


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Any idea on a ballpark figure for what these go for? I know I'm too poor, but I'm just curious by how much I'm too poor.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

NVDuckin said:


> Any idea on a ballpark figure for what these go for? I know I'm too poor, but I'm just curious by how much I'm too poor.


In that area somewhere around $2,200,000


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

NVDuckin said:


> Any idea on a ballpark figure for what these go for? I know I'm too poor, but I'm just curious by how much I'm too poor.


In that area somewhere around $2,200,000 each


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

We all own 640 million acres, don't let this be the fate of them.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

according to the sitla web page, they auctioned off 11 parcels last year and made 3.6 million dollars for and average cost per parcel of 327,000 dollars. obviously some are more valuable that others and I have no idea what size or location... but there ya go. also very interesting to look at the school lands map to see their holdings. thousands of parcels, individual sections all over the state with the exception of usfs, nps military, indian reservations, ect. what a nightmare it must be to try to manage that kind of diverse resource so to maximize the cash flow to the schools of Utah. how to generate income to benefit schools from leasing primarily.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Kingfisher said:


> and average cost per parcel of 327,000 dollars. obviously some are more valuable that others and I have no idea what size or location... but there ya go.


Ouch. Thanks for finding that info though.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Do they take Visa?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

From sales in the past. Land with water will go $3500 per acre and up if special use. Without water it will be around $2500 and under. It all depends on what the use will be for. 
But the 640acre with water and on diamond mountain will go for a premium. Probably 3000 to 3500 acre
I have seen some larger plots go for less than a $1000 per acre. And some less. It really all depends on what it can be used for and location


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Do they take Visa?


They will do you one better

They take 10% down and finance for 20 years. 
The state will say they made 3 million on a sale but that is just the sale price. If a buyer defaults they don't get anything. The state plays the banker on all these sales
So when they make these claims of monies raised it is only the yearly payments they can really claim not the complete sale price
You can also look at past sales to see values. Some parcels fail to sale. But the state has a minimum sale price. But it's not published until close to the sale date.


----------

